# Pillowed 5x5!



## Vulosity (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope that this is in the right section.

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10987

Awesme mod!


----------



## Garmon (Sep 20, 2008)

I want a 6x6x6 V-Cube Pillowed, but it's still no released .


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

*still no prototype. haha


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, i've always wondered, how DO you make 3-d prints of stuff?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 22, 2008)

I dont think I would do that mod for speed, but it would be cool for a build project!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 22, 2008)

scottp45 said:


> Hey, i've always wondered, how DO you make 3-d prints of stuff?



Put simply, you design the "master" pieces in some sort of 3D modeling program, then you have them printed via 3D printer (physical access or over the internet). Then you make silicone molds of the masters and fill them with plastic resin to cast them.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 20, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 20, 2008)

*clicks play* *jumps out of seat* What on God's green Earth!


----------



## Odin (Oct 20, 2008)

i want a Pillowed 2x2 and 3x3 >.<


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 20, 2008)

Odin said:


> i want a Pillowed 2x2 and 3x3 >.<



Then get/make one if you have the burning desire to obtain one.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 20, 2008)

moderately sexy video


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 20, 2008)

Odin said:


> i want a Pillowed 2x2 and 3x3 >.<



A pillowed 2x2x2 is called a rubik's earth/world


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that the pillowed 5x5x5 is ugly? *g*


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe someone can make a tutorial on this?


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 20, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Maybe someone can make a tutorial on this?



Even if he makes a tutorial I think that most of us won't even have the materials and/or time to make one.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

At least those who have can make.
Hoildays for students soon, allowing many to have time.
Materials can be bought easily.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 16, 2008)

We should ask v-cube to make a V5-b for us.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 16, 2008)

jcuber said:


> We should ask v-cube to make a V5-b for us.



I don't think that they would. There would also be very little bites I would say. I myself would defiantly want a cubic one.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 16, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > We should ask v-cube to make a V5-b for us.
> ...



i'd buy one if they were less pillowed than this one, like the V-7's pillowedness.


----------

